# Monitor geht erst nach längerer Zeit an



## affenhirn (8. Oktober 2010)

*Monitor geht erst nach längerer Zeit an*

Sers,

der Monitor von meinem Bruder spinnt seit kurzer Zeit. Und zwar funktioniert der Monitor erst nach ca. 30 Minuten, nachdem er Strom bekommt. Das komisch ist, dass das BEtriebslämpchen der Monitor-Netzteils in kurzen Abständen blinkt. Was hat das zu bedeuten und kann man es beseitigen?

Der Monitor ist ein *Polestar TC-17J*


----------



## Sanger (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Monitor geht erst nach längerer Zeit an*

Versuch es mal mit nem anderen Stromkabel und versuch mal den Bildschirm an ein anderen PC anzuschliesen.


----------



## affenhirn (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Monitor geht erst nach längerer Zeit an*

Also Stromkabel wurde schon getauscht, dann ging es kurz normal aber jetzt spinnt der Monitor ( oder das NEtzteil) wieder. Und den Monitor mal an nem andren Pc anschließen hab ich noch nicht probiert, werd ich dann mal machen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Monitor geht erst nach längerer Zeit an*

Defektes Netzteil, 100%. Hatte und hab das an einer externen Festplatte. Das geht aber schon Jahre, die einzige Lösung der Monitor muss immer an der Stromleitung hängen, dann müsste er auch gleich anspringen. Wenn es sich um das gleiche Fenomän wie bei meiner Platte handelt.


----------



## affenhirn (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Monitor geht erst nach längerer Zeit an*

OKey, danke dir, hast die VErmutung bestätigt. Dann muss wohl ein neue Monitor her.


----------



## Sanger (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Monitor geht erst nach längerer Zeit an*

Was hängt den da für ein netzeil dran ist der noch so alt
normaler weise haben doch alle einigermaßen neue bildschirme ein internes netzteil.....


----------



## affenhirn (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Monitor geht erst nach längerer Zeit an*

Jaja is noch ein externes.


----------



## Sanger (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Monitor geht erst nach längerer Zeit an*

ASO ok
kannst ja mal nen kumpel fragen ob der auch noch irgendwo so ein netzteil rumfliegen hat dann probierste es mal damit aus.
Und ansonsten nen 22" bekommt man schon für 120 euro also das ist echt nice..


----------



## affenhirn (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Monitor geht erst nach längerer Zeit an*

hm.. wird schwer. Aber mal schauen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Monitor geht erst nach längerer Zeit an*

Ach was willst du an so einem alten Ding noch rum testen, hol dir einen neuen wird sowiso langsam Zeit. Hir hast die top ten und so teuer sind die heute auch nicht mehr.
PCGH-Einkaufsführer 22-Zoll-LCDs: Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ vor Eizo S2242W - preisvergleich


----------



## affenhirn (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Monitor geht erst nach längerer Zeit an*

Ach hier is es so perfekt, alle helfen dir 

Danke für die Top 10


----------

